# Hamilton wittert Rassismus weil er schwarz ist!!!



## AMUN (29 Mai 2011)

Hamilton fällt aus der Rolle

Auf der Strecke kam er gleich mehreren Konkurrenten ins Gehege, und auch nach dem Großen Preis von Monaco fiel Lewis Hamilton noch einmal aus der Rolle.

"Das ist ein Witz. *Vielleicht ist es deshalb, weil ich schwarz bin*", kommentierte Ex-Weltmeister Hamilton bei der "BBC" seine Durchfahrtstrafe, die er für eine von ihm verursachte Kollision mit Ferrari-Pilot Felipe Massa erhalten hatte.

Hamilton fühlte sich allerdings keinesfalls als Täter, sondern sah sich als Opfer.

In den letzten sechs Rennen habe er fünfmal bei den Rennkommissaren vorstellig werden müssen.

Massa war kurz nach dem Kontakt mit Hamilton, für den der Brite dem Ferrari-Piloten die Schuld gab ("Er ist reingezogen") mit seinem beschädigten Auto im Hafentunnel heftig gegen die Leitplanken geprallt und ausgeschieden.

Hamilton aber sieht seinen kompromisslosen Fahrstil als Unterhaltung für die Fans.

Kurz vor Ende des Rennens rempelte er noch einmal den Williams von Pastor Maldonado aus dem Rennen und bekam dafür weitere 20 Sekunden Zeitstrafe aufgebrummt.

An seiner Platzierung änderte dies aber nichts mehr, Hamilton bleibt Sechster.

Der ganze Text auf BBC
***************
Der Hamilton muss wirklich aufpassen... so langsam wird er zur weinerlichen Memme


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2011)

Lächerlich, er sollte ein Rennen gesperrt werden für die Vorstellung, die er heute in Monaco abgeliefert hat. Der war in jeden Unfall verwickelt


----------



## Franky70 (30 Mai 2011)

Ich glaube Herrn Hamilton steigt der Ruhm (inkl. Pussycat Freundin) irgendwie zu Kopf.
Benachteiligung, weil er schwarz ist?! 
Ja klar. Der arme Millionär.


----------



## Tomstrom (30 Mai 2011)

Hamilton ist doch Gott und jeder muss für ihn platz machen. Wäre der mal zu Zeiten eines Juan Pablo Montoya gefahren, da wären ihm seine riskanten Manöver schnell vergangen.


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Mai 2011)

Dies ist eine bekannte Ausrede von bestimmten Gruppen wenn sie nicht mehr weiter wissen. Dann kommt allzu oft die Rassimus-Keule und zwar in der Hoffnung damit Vorteile zu erhaschen!


----------



## spunk88888 (30 Mai 2011)

Er hat sich nur versprochen. Er wollte sicher sagen: "Vielleicht ist es deshalb, weil ich DUMM bin."


----------



## Franky70 (30 Mai 2011)

Der Rassismus ist natürlich nicht ausgestorben, das wird er sicher nie.
Aber in Zeiten eines schwarzen amerikanischen Präsidenten finde ich so ein Opfer-Statement überflüssig, zudem von einem nun wirklich überprivilegierten Menschen.


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Mai 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Der Rassismus ist natürlich nicht ausgestorben, das wird er sicher nie.
> Aber in Zeiten eines schwarzen amerikanischen Präsidenten finde ich so ein Opfer-Statement überflüssig, zudem von einem nun wirklich überprivilegierten Menschen.



Das ist es ja. Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem schwarzen Fahrer der aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe nicht in der Formel 1 mitfahren darf, sondern von einem ehemaligen Weltmeister und mehrfachen Millionär, der einfach versucht mit billigen Ausreden seine derzeitigen Fehler und Schwächen zu kaschieren!
Dies ist außerdem ein Hohn für die Menschen die tatsächlich unter Rassismus und Diskriminierung leiden!


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

Hamilton ist ein Waschlappen, aber sicher kein Rassismus-Opfer


----------



## Franky70 (31 Mai 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> ...
> Dies ist außerdem ein Hohn für die Menschen die tatsächlich unter Rassismus und Diskriminierung leiden!


Richtig!
Ich sehe, Du lebst in Chemnitz.
Ich möchte keine Klischees und Vorurteile bedienen, aber es gibt im Osten unseres Landes ganz bestimmt Gegenden, in denen ein Schwarzer besser nachts nicht alleine rumläuft.
Wie Du richtig sagst: Es gibt Rassismus Opfer, für die es um Leben und Tod geht. Da lebt Herr Hamilton aber im Paradies.


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Ich sehe, Du lebst in Chemnitz.
> Ich möchte keine Klischees und Vorurteile bedienen, aber es gibt im Osten unseres Landes ganz bestimmt Gegenden, in denen ein Schwarzer besser nachts nicht alleine rumläuft.
> Wie Du richtig sagst: Es gibt Rassismus Opfer, für die es um Leben und Tod geht. Da lebt Herr Hamilton aber im Paradies.



Also bedienst Du doch Klischees und Vorurteile! 

Es gibt übrigens mittlerweile auch Gegenden in Deutschland gibt, wo ein hellhäutiger Deutscher nachts nicht allein rumlaufen sollte. 
Sicherlich gibt es einige Gegenden im Osten wo rechte Hohlkörper sehr aktiv sind, wie z.B. in der sächsischen Schweiz aber dies ist kein generelles Problem des Ostens. Viele angeblich rechtsradikale Vorfälle wie z.B. in Mügeln, Mittweida, Sebnitz oder auch Potsdam haben sich im Nachhinein als erstunken und erlogen herausgestellt aber darüber wurde außer einer kleinen Randnotiz in den Tageszeitungen nichts erwähnt. Hauptsache zuvor konnte man massiv gegen den Osten Stimmung machen! Die Wahrheit wurde dann wie bereits geschrieben nur beiläufig erwähnt und auf die Entschuldigungen warten die Einwohner dieser ganzen verunglimpften Regionen noch heute. Dazu hatten die Politiker und auch Medienvertreter nach ihren Hetzkampagnen keine Eier in der Hose! 
Ich möchte aber auch nicht wissen wie die Reaktion der Bevölkerung in einem strengkatholischen Kaff im tiefsten Bayern ist wenn dort Asylbewerber angesiedelt werden.
Hinzu kommt das es überall Diskriminierung gibt. Als Ossi wird man im Westen immer noch manchmal schief angesehen. Andersherum gibt es solche Fälle natürlich auch. Dann gibt es auch eine immer größer werdende Deutschenfeindlichkeit gerade unter den Migranten. Und da gibt es noch so viele andere Beispiele!
Du siehst es gibt überall Rassismus und Diskriminierung. Das ist ganz sicher kein spezielles Problem im Osten!


----------



## Franky70 (2 Juni 2011)

Ich kenne viele Leute, die wirklich glauben, dass im Osten fast nur Skinheads rumlaufen und es überall "national befreite Zonen" gibt.
Sorry, das ist natürlich Unsinn, aber leider existiert bei vielen Leuten wohl auch nach 20 Jahren Einheit immer noch die berühmte Mauer im Kopf - zum Glück nicht bei allen.
Aber das wäre ein eigenes Thema.

Klar, Hohlköpfe gibt es überall, ob Osten, Süden, Westen, Norden...

Und auch in der Formel Eins, um wieder auf Hamilton zu kommen.


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute, die wirklich glauben, dass im Osten fast nur Skinheads rumlaufen und es überall "national befreite Zonen" gibt.



Das ist die verdammte Medienwelt, die alles aufbauscht und dann bei bewiesener falscher Darstellung aber nicht den Anstand hat dann auch die Wahrheit zu vermitteln und sich zu entschuldigen. Ist ja auch klar denn dann müssten sie sich selbst Fehler eingestehen und das geht natürlich nicht!
Eine Bekannte von mir hat für zwei Jahre in Birmingham gearbeitet. Selbst dort wurde sie immer wieder gefragt ob sie nicht Angst hat nach Sachsen zurückzukehren "weil ja dort wieder die Nazis an der Macht sind" (das war wirklich der O-Ton der Engländer). Du kannst also sehen das sich selbst ins Ausland dieser Schwachsinn verbreitet hat und ein unglaublich schlechtes Licht auf mein schönes Bundesland geworfen hat. 



Franky70 schrieb:


> Und auch in der Formel Eins, um wieder auf Hamilton zu kommen.



Hast ja recht also kommen wir wieder auf Hamilton zurück!


----------



## Max100 (2 Juni 2011)

der liebe L. Hamilton soll gefälligst erst mal Auto fahren lernen


----------



## Franky70 (2 Juni 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> der liebe L. Hamilton soll gefälligst erst mal Auto fahren lernen


Da müsste er erst mal den Führerschein machen, denn den bekam er damals nicht...

...weil er schwarz ist.


----------



## lisaplenske (2 Juni 2011)

Hamilton ist ein Idiot :angry:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (4 Juni 2011)

Da hat Hamilton noch in die Windeln geschissen, da wußten alle Fahrer, dass man in dieser Kurve nicht überholen kann, obwohl sie immer wieder dazu verleitet.
Ich konnte den Typen noch nie ab. Für mich einer der stümperhaftesten Fahrer überhaupt.
Während andere Fahrer z.B aus taktischen Gründen ihre Reifen schonen, kennt er nur Vollgas. Hetzt durchs Feld (RTL-Dilettant Heiko Wasser umjubelt dabei seinen Leeeewwwis) und wenn´s ihm dann die Reifen zerlegt, hat er nach so einem tollen Rennen als einziger Pech mit den Reifen.
Ich hab auch schon diverse Überholmanöver gesehen, bei denen er sich nur darauf verläßt, dass der Gegner (obwohl diesem die Kurve "gehört") zurückzieht, um ein Kollision zu vermeiden. Deshalb würde ich sagen dass gerade bei Hamilton des öfteren beide Augen zugedrückt wurden...


----------



## Max100 (5 Juni 2011)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Da hat Hamilton noch in die Windeln geschissen, da wußten alle Fahrer, dass man in dieser Kurve nicht überholen kann, obwohl sie immer wieder dazu verleitet.
> Ich konnte den Typen noch nie ab. Für mich einer der stümperhaftesten Fahrer überhaupt.
> Während andere Fahrer z.B aus taktischen Gründen ihre Reifen schonen, kennt er nur Vollgas. Hetzt durchs (RTL-Dilettant Heiko Wasser umjubelt dabei seinen Leeeewwwis) und wenn´s ihm dann die Reifen zerlegt, hat er nach so einem tollen Rennen als einziger Pech mit den Reifen.
> Ich hab auch schon diverse Überholmanöver gesehen, bei denen er sich nur darauf verläßt, dass der Gegner (obwohl diesem die Kurve "gehört") zurückzieht, um ein Kollision zu vermeiden. Deshalb würde ich sagen dass gerade bei Hamilton des öfteren beide Augen zugedrückt wurden...





Klasse Kommentar, gehe ich voll mit:thumbup:


----------



## lisaplenske (13 Juni 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Klasse Kommentar, gehe ich voll mit:thumbup:



Ich auch !:thumbup:


----------



## lisaplenske (13 Juni 2011)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Hamilton ist ein Idiot :angry:



Hat er heute wieder mit Bravour bewiesen hause09


----------



## Franky70 (13 Juni 2011)

Er ist heute rausgeflogen. Bestimmt nicht sein Fehler, sondern eine Verschwörung, weil er schwarz ist.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Juni 2011)

der hat druck und will was ganz grosses dastellen und das wird er nicht.
niemand, kein Michael Schumache Oder auch Sebastian vettel werden jemals so einen namen haben Wie Ayrton Senna 
und das versucht er.
Niki Lauda ist da auch sehr nahe dran so eine marke zu sein 
aber rennen fahren kann er wenn er sich darauf konzentriert


----------

